# "Star Wars: The Force Awakens", Dezember 2015



## Death Row (28 Nov. 2014)

Meine Damen und Herren, liebe Film-Freunde!

Dieses Mal wirklich und ohne Scherz:

*Der Teaser zu "Star Wars Episode 7: The Force Awakens"*

Untitled

Star Wars: Episode VII - The Force Awakens Official Teaser Trailer #1 (2015) - J.J. Abrams Movie HD - YouTube


----------



## Harry1982 (28 Nov. 2014)

Der Falke sieht irgendwie anders aus. Gefällt mir nicht


----------



## Rolli (28 Nov. 2014)

Kurz  aber verspricht einiges


----------



## hell111 (28 Nov. 2014)

Will be a great movie and success


----------



## DRAGO (29 Nov. 2014)

Das die immer so viel Zeit zwischen den Fortsetzungen vergehen lassen ist voll Sch... .
Ich hoffe das ich Episode 9 noch erlebe !


----------



## FCB_Cena (29 Nov. 2014)

Mein Gott, die Szene mit dem Schwarzen in der Wüste sah so mies, dass ich zuerst dachte, dass es sich um einen Faketrailer handelt...


----------



## Foerster (21 Dez. 2014)

Bin schon gespannt darauf, das Drehbuch soll angeblich genial sein. Allerdings finden die Schauspieler und Produzenten das Drehbuch meistens genial.


----------



## pelican66 (14 Feb. 2015)

wird schon


----------



## sakima (23 Feb. 2015)

Such a cool trailer brah


----------



## debmaria (5 Juli 2015)

Can't wait for it !


----------



## Wombel (16 Nov. 2015)

Weiß jemand zufällig, ob die Kinobetreiber in Deutschland den neuen Star Wars FIlm boykotieren werden? In meinem Kino ist er bisher zumindest noch nicht angekündigt, der letzte Marvel-Film wurde auch nciht gezeigt. Ich mache mir deshalb schon ein wenig Sorgen, dass die neuen SW Filme auch boykotiert werden.


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Nov. 2015)

Warum sollten die den größten Blockbuster seit Jahren boykottieren??? 

Bei uns kann man Karten vorbestellen. Also wird er wohl auch gezeigt.


----------



## dianelized20 (16 Nov. 2015)

Harry1982 schrieb:


> Warum sollten die den größten Blockbuster seit Jahren boykottieren???
> 
> Bei uns kann man Karten vorbestellen. Also wird er wohl auch gezeigt.



Weil die A***** von Disney wieder Sonderkonditionen wollen, um die Kinos noch mehr auszuquetschen  In Hollywood bekommt man halt den Rachen nie voll

http://www.n-tv.de/leute/Kinos-boykottieren-Star-Wars-article16252536.html

http://www.spiegel.de/kultur/kino/star-wars-boykott-deutscher-kinos-die-macht-erwacht-nicht-ueberall-a-1059965.html


----------



## Harry1982 (16 Nov. 2015)

Ok, das hab ich nicht gewusst. Aber war ja fast klar bei Disney kopf99 .

Als hätten die noch nicht genug Kohle


----------



## mystique (26 März 2016)

I fell in love with Daisy Ridley since then. Huge crush! The movie was beyond great, really surprising. Can't wait for Episode VIII!


----------



## hackel (29 Apr. 2016)

Unterhaltsam war der Film zwar aber der Bösewicht war ja eher zum Lachen  Bin auf den Film im Dezember gespannt. Da sah der Trailer vielversprechend aus (wohl auch weil es weniger Disney ist) Und wie kann man seinen Helden "Po" nennen?


----------



## btvs87 (17 Okt. 2016)

cant wait!!


----------

